# 18 month wgsl - critique?



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I asked for a critique a few times before but she's older now, yay.

these aren't perfect, someone mentioned that the front legs need to be under her more and she's really out of coat O: almost like a short coat right now lol, oh and sorry about the harness.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm far from an expert, but I think she's gorgeous!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very balanced female with an ok withers, good topline, slightly sloping croup that could be longer. Very good angulation front and rear though her upper arm should be longer. Good feet and pasterns. Very feminine head. Good pigment (black mouth, black around eyes, etc) and dark eyes, but I would like to see a bit richer color.


----------



## CarolinaRose (Jun 21, 2014)

I no expert, but she's very beautiful! Based on my VERY novice opinion, I like how see appears a modest, non-extreme structure. I could see this girl working all day, trotting along sheep or jumping obstacles or sniffing a trail. She's a girl and looks like a girl, so that's good, and I love her legs. Particularly her back legs. Maybe it's due to the angulation (novice) but I see a lot of dogs with seemingly long back legs that don't seem to fit under them. 

I'm reading Ihzcth's critique and I think I understand everything except the withers. For some reason I can't seem to wrap my head around what people mean when they talk about shoulders =/


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

when you say upper arm could be longer i thought i saw the same thing but could you explain 
how it is too short or what would make it longer?
is that too short of bones in the arm or what?


----------



## bevo2000 (Jul 16, 2015)

She looks beautiful Mego. I am from Plano as well, and I will get my puppy soon. May I ask where you got her?

Dustin


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

look at this image, green is her current length of upper arm, red is the desired length of upper arm


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

the increased length of upper along with correct angle arm provides a provides the correct reach required for a balanced and effortless gait. it also stops them from falling on their upper arm on a fast gait.


----------

